# Karate in Los Angeles



## Tamingthetiger47 (Oct 7, 2022)

Best Karate Classes Los Angeles

What it says on the tin. I am looking for good, quality Karate in Los Angeles, no McDojos! I am asking on here because oftentimes when it comes to traditional arts there are some amazing teachers and classes that aren’t on yelp or google. But if they are, that’s ok too. 

I live in the valley, so I’d prefer near that area but I am willing to travel a bit for good instruction. I’m single with no kids or pets, so it’s also easy for me to move ha ha. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Darksoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Tamingthetiger47 said:


> Best Karate Classes Los Angeles
> 
> What it says on the tin. I am looking for good, quality Karate in Los Angeles, no McDojos! I am asking on here because oftentimes when it comes to traditional arts there are some amazing teachers and classes that aren’t on yelp or google. But if they are, that’s ok too.
> 
> I live in the valley, so I’d prefer near that area but I am willing to travel a bit for good instruction. I’m single with no kids or pets, so it’s also easy for me to move ha ha. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


What exactly are you looking for, or what reason are you seeking karate classes? More information would help people familiar with los angeles schools to give you suggestions. There are so many schools out there!


----------



## isshinryuronin (Oct 7, 2022)

Tamingthetiger47 said:


> Best Karate Classes Los Angeles
> 
> What it says on the tin. I am looking for good, quality Karate in Los Angeles, no McDojos! I am asking on here because oftentimes when it comes to traditional arts there are some amazing teachers and classes that aren’t on yelp or google. But if they are, that’s ok too.
> 
> I live in the valley, so I’d prefer near that area but I am willing to travel a bit for good instruction. I’m single with no kids or pets, so it’s also easy for me to move ha ha. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


If you can find documented direct students of Fumio Demura, Kiyoshi Yamazaki, or Tak Kubota, the chances are you will be in good hands.  All three of these Sensei's have the very highest reputation and were considered on the highest tier amongst karate practitioners in the USA and all were in LA.  Yamazaki Sensei's dojo was in Anaheim.  Not sure if they are still alive or still teaching, but hopefully their students have continued their legacy.


----------



## Tamingthetiger47 (Oct 7, 2022)

Darksoul said:


> What exactly are you looking for, or what reason are you seeking karate classes? More information would help people familiar with los angeles schools to give you suggestions. There are so many schools out there!


I am looking for a traditional style for self defense. The mental aspect is what attracts me the most, and so karate that has retained its self defense origins requires a lot of thinking and analysis.


----------



## R5ky (Oct 20, 2022)

The above are excellent choices, I will also add more below




Style: Shindo Jinen Ryu
Yamazaki sensei has retired I heard, his student Chad Eagan runs Jinen Kai.  Chad is a good teacher and amazing competitor with good students.  I believe there is a Jinen Kai sister dojo in the valley somewhere

Home | Jinenkai




style:Kyokushin


			kyokushinla.com
		

contact Shihan Taku, this is LEGIT IKO Kyokushin Karate, they have many dojos



Style:Shotokan

there is JKA los angeles - more competition focused with the bouncy type Shotokan, pros is they are connected to the JKA in Japan

Machida Karate - Ran by the Machida brothers, just a little on the pricey side and probably the most expensive from all Shoto Schools


SKA Shotokan, which focuses on self-defense and isn't sport-oriented.  Legit Lineage with many dojos across la and oc i believe


----------

